# Game 9 Hornets at Pistons 6:30 CST Nov 15



## Diable

*New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets *


*vs. *
*Detroit Pistons*















Detroit,Mich
Wednesday, Nov 15, 2006 07:00 PM​
I'll finish this tomorrow.Obviously this is going to be a very tough game without David and quite likely without Tyson who probably wants Santa to bring him his two front teeth for Christmas




​ 
5-3
STATS​



















CHRIS PAUL(PG) DESMOND MASON(SG)






TYSON CHANDLER(C)















PEDRAG STOJAKOVICH(SF) DAVID WEST(PF)


----------



## girllovesthegame

Oh brother. Detroit hasn't played since Saturday so they should be nice and fresh. We'll be without West and most likely Tyson too. Paul will have to play better tomorrow. I don't know if Peja will have 2 good games in a row.


----------



## Diable

I expected Joshua to be upset that Mr Bass didn't get his picture in the gamethread yet.I expect that Hilton Armstrong will have to find the way to the scorer's table tomorrow.Might have to get Jackson off the inactive list if he is ready.

I liked a little of the stufff LJIII did tonight,it looks to me as though he has the potential to contribute and possibly do so at multiple positions.Does anyone think he has enough handle to play some at the two guard?


----------



## girllovesthegame

I don't know about LJIII as a 2. Maybe he can though. He's definitely athletic. He almost had a double double in his limited minutes tonight. 8pts, 6rebounds, 1stl in almost 18 minutes. 

When will Rasual get rolling? He's another one that hasn't been playing too well.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Word has it RIP will be back in the Pistons lineup tonight.


----------



## supermati

girllovesthegame said:


> I don't know about LJIII as a 2. Maybe he can though. He's definitely athletic. He almost had a double double in his limited minutes tonight. 8pts, 6rebounds, 1stl in almost 18 minutes.
> 
> When will Rasual get rolling? He's another one that hasn't been playing too well.


Rasual will get his PT tonight, he has been lacking that so far this season.


----------



## supermati

Nice Bassing so far, got that Joshua?
Paul is knocked like 3 mid jumpers, so he worried to train that area, at least mentally.
Why does Mason still get 30+ minutes on those particular days he suck?


----------



## supermati

Hilton got the start job and is doing an amazing job.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Bass is really playing well. That quick baseline drive was exactly what he can do.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I dont know what Bass and Armstrong did before the game tonight but they need to keep it up.

Cmon Bass make the free throws! 2-2! :greatjob:


----------



## Diable

I hope someone doesn't get drunk and shoot out the lights because Bass hits double figures

It looks like Armstrong is making a good case for more PT...or at the least some PT.I bet he has four DNP's at least


----------



## supermati

It's nice to see the stats board to notice we have no TOs.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I am very pleased with this team tonight, especially Bass and Armstrong. I hope they keep up the good play in the 2nd half.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The announcers just said that the official statspeople just took a basket away from Armstrong and gave it to Brandon Bass! :biggrin:


----------



## supermati

A bad 3rd, as usual...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Bobby Jackson with a big rebound and put back inside. I think he forgot he was a guard!


----------



## Yao Mania

Is Armstrong for real? I'm thinking of picking him up in my fantasy pool and dumping Gadzuric...


----------



## supermati

Around 5 minutes left..., down by one.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yao Mania said:


> Is Armstrong for real? I'm thinking of picking him up in my fantasy pool and dumping Gadzuric...


I wouldn't...you never know what the hell Byron Scott will do. His substitution patterns are erratic and you can get in his doghouse in a second without knowing it.


----------



## Yao Mania

Geaux Tigers said:


> I wouldn't...you never know what the hell Byron Scott will do. His substitution patterns are erratic and you can get in his doghouse in a second without knowing it.


ah well, its not like Gadzuric's 11mpg is doing me much good anyway. If Armstrong proves himself I'm sure he'll earn some good PT, I'll take the risk

looks like this one's going down the wire...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Are you serious! Hilton Freakin Armstrong!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yao Mania said:


> ah well, its not like Gadzuric's 11mpg is doing me much good anyway. If Armstrong proves himself I'm sure he'll earn some good PT, I'll take the risk
> 
> looks like this one's going down the wire...


Yeah it may be worth the gamble at least for a few games...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Game Over! Hilton Armstrong played amazing tonight. 

Chris Paul overcame some serious offensive woe's last night and proved himself tonight!


----------



## Diable

Wow this is a great win for the Hornets.I don't think I would have put money on them tonight

Only 14 TO's for both teams in the whole game.


----------



## Diable

Geaux Tigers said:


> Game Over! Hilton Armstrong played amazing tonight.
> 
> Chris Paul overcame some serious offensive woe's last night and proved himself tonight!


I think the Hornets were mainly running the Adam Morrison offense...Look for the guy Morrison is guarding and give him the ball.Paul only took 8 shots instead of his usual 14 or sf course he has been shooting around 48% even after last night.That was really strange that he hit none


----------



## supermati

Phew, we won by the minimun.


----------



## Tooeasy

hilton for player of the game, im at a loss of words right now.


----------



## Tooeasy

pissed-on fans aren't too happy about the end result of the game, nevermind the fact that we out hustled them and took amazingly good care of the ball... no way that had any result in the outcome :\


----------



## girllovesthegame

:clap:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> hilton for player of the game, im at a loss of words right now.


They should give Hilton the gameball. :biggrin:

I was trying to quote you and ended up hitting edit so that's why you may see that I appeared to have edited your post at 11:05.


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## girllovesthegame

Go to NBA.com and check out the Broadband video of Hilton's big night.

http://www.nba.com/


----------



## girllovesthegame

Best pic of the game...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Highlights


----------



## girllovesthegame

More of Hilton


----------

